# Netgear router need to power reset to connect



## pickashoe (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi my router model is NetGear WGR614 v7. We have 3 desktop computers directly wired to the router and 2 other computers connected wirelessly. 

Recently, our router started acting weirdly for wirelessly connected computers (directly wired ones have no problems). Our 2 other computers that connect wirelessly can see our router in the list of nearby routers. However, most of the times it doesn't connect to the router when we try to. We will have to pull the plug from the router and then put it back in to connect to it.

I tried resetting the router settings (where I had to press the small button with a pen), but it still doesn't work. I also tried updating the firmware with the file "WGR614V7-V2.0.30_2.0.30NA.chk" which I believe is the latest one.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

From any wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## pickashoe (Jul 26, 2008)

Here you go. I did this on my wirelessly connected computer


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very helpful and interesting. Everybody and not one is using a different wireless Channel.

Let's change your wireless Channel to 1 or 6. You will need to logon to your router's config settings (which you will need the UserName and Password) to do this and locate the Wireless page. Save the current setting after then test your connection.

An update will be nice.


----------



## pickashoe (Jul 26, 2008)

I changed the Channel from 11 to 1.

Here's an update on the network list. How come some networks are visible now? And other networks that I used to see aren't there anymore? I'm just curious on whats going on 

I can't say for sure if the problem is fixed. I usually have problems when I turn on my computer after a long shut down or sleep.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You are on a very busy location. Let's change your Network Security from WPA to WP2, it might help and for sure no one can tap in to your wireless network. Don't forget to apply the same security to your computer.

Please let us know if your connection has improved after applying WPA2.


----------



## pickashoe (Jul 26, 2008)

I changed security from "WPA-PSK [TKIP]" to "WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]," since my wireless adapter does not support "WPA2-PSK [AES]."

Is that okay? What's TKIP + AES anyway?

So far I'm not having any problems with Channel 1 and TKIP + AES connection.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You really want to know? :grin:Have a read here. What you have chosen is secured. 


> What's TKIP + AES anyway?


Please keep an eye on it for next 2 days, post back and let us know if your issue has been resolved.

Great progress...


> So far I'm not having any problems with Channel 1 and TKIP + AES connection.


----------



## pickashoe (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm sad to say the problem still exists. I still couldn't connect until I restart the router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries...next task for you to do is update your router's firmware to the latest. After the update/install please RESET the routerto the default setting by pushing the Reset button then reconfigure everything again. It's advisable not to restore the previous setting.


pickashoe said:


> I'm sad to say the problem still exists. I still couldn't connect until I restart the router.


----------



## pickashoe (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi I resetted the routers settings once again. I updated to the latest firmware again. I doubt this will fix the problem though. I've done it about 3 times now.

The router is set to use mode "g and b" Is that fine?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try Mixed, B, G save the setting and test the connection after.


pickashoe said:


> Hi I resetted the routers settings once again. I updated to the latest firmware again. I doubt this will fix the problem though. I've done it about 3 times now.
> 
> The router is set to use mode "g and b" Is that fine?


Still having an issue? You might want to shop for a new router. 
Let us know if you want links for good router.


----------



## pickashoe (Jul 26, 2008)

May I know what happened to my router that it just suddenly started acting up?

Maybe it has something to do with more than 3 computers connecting to it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Resetting a router a few times to the factory default settings, go figure.......

I have a 3 yr old old Linksys router and never reset it to factory default only updated the firmware 2x in a very busy wireless network, so far so good. 

Certain things could go wrong unexpected.


----------

